# Droid Charge DRM?



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

One thing that has always irritated me about the Charge is that I am blocked from streaming HDmI video from Samsung media hub, or the NFL app. Is there a way to delete the DRM on the device so it allows you to do this? This isn't piracy its watching what you OWN.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

IIIce said:


> One thing that has always irritated me about the Charge is that I am blocked from streaming HDmI video from Samsung media hub, or the NFL app. Is there a way to delete the DRM on the device so it allows you to do this? This isn't piracy its watching what you OWN.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


If you want to be technical, you don't own the content, you only own a license to view it certain ways (private viewing on a tiny screen).









I know some previous GB leaks did not include full DRM protection and, at least with Media Hub, allowed HDMI output. Not sure what was missing/different from the leaks, but based on that there might be some way to get similar functionality on the official build. Not sure what that way is though.


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha, that's silly that they'd do that though. I took a few contract law classes in court and that wouldn't hold up. Any one sided contract the user is forced to agree to, to gain a product or service is not enforceable in a court of law. The device does HDMI output they really should stop fighting consumers. Anyone else know a way?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

IIIce said:


> Haha, that's silly that they'd do that though. I took a few contract law classes in court and that wouldn't hold up. Any one sided contract the user is forced to agree to, to gain a product or service is not enforceable in a court of law. The device does HDMI output they really should stop fighting consumers. Anyone else know a way?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Well, it's probably more to inhibit pirating (running an HDMI out to a video capture device) than to prevent you from watching it on a larger screen. And technically, you're not forced to agree to the TOS since the Media Hub service is voluntary to use. There are DRM files you can try freezing with TB but I'm not sure what effect they'll have on the protection. Also, not sure if the applications will continue running if they can't detect the DRM service. You should be able to experiment and just unfreeze the services if it has a negative effect on anything.


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

Will do and report on progress.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

IIIce said:


> Will do and report on progress.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I have all thd DRM processs frozen with no issue but I have not even tested the HDMI. You shouldn't have negative consequences for general usage, including viewing video content on the device, but it may have an effect on the HDMI output.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

From my experience, the previous GB leaks were able to bypass the DRM protection only when plugging in the HDMI after video playback was started. If you plugged in the cable prior to beginning playback it would still prevent output. Also, if you paused and resumed playing, you couldn't do it while the HDMI cable was attached. Had to unplug, press play, and then plug in while it was playing.


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a project. I shall keep the community up to date on progress.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

